# Cat deterrents that is safe for dogs?



## SlavetoWinston (May 21, 2012)

I have a 4 month old Cocker Spaniel, he's doing marvelously at training and really settling into the family. The problem we have is one of our neighbour's cats keeps pooing in our garden and Winston has developed a taste for it :001_unsure:

So, any ideas how I either convince him to stop eating the poo (he's generally very good at 'leave', just not with cat poo...) or stop the cat pooing there in the first place using a product that doesn't also deter dogs?

Any and all suggestions welcome!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Firstly Welcome to the PF

I'm sorry I can't help you, nearly everything I know about is for cats and dogs. Hopefully some else may know of something that you can use.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I hear citrus fruit peel in the borders is a natural way to deter cats from toileting in the garden - although obviously you'll have to make sure the puppy doesn't eat it. Or a quick squirt from a water pistol should see him off and he probably wouldn't return in a hurry!!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

If you were close to me I'd lend you Kilo - he is an effective cat deterrent . Failing that I have no idea I am afraid!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

We're currently trying 'scaredy cat' plants. 
& Get Off crystals, and Get Off spray, and citronella sticks...


----------



## Halifu (Jan 22, 2012)

One thing I have tried in the veg garden( with success ) where the cats do love to poop amongst my salad crops
is to dig a hole blow up a balloon then place balloon in the hole cover with soil and sit bak & wait! 
They don't like it when they scratch the soil &...BANG stopped them using my veg garden


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

There are those things that emit a noise (barely detectable to humans) when they detect movement, which you could switch off when you or your dog were in the garden. Switch back on when you go in. 
One of the gardens I work in has these, and there has been a lot less cat mess since the owners of the garden bought them. Can't say I've noticed any effect on my dogs who play in the garden while I work there.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Nothing works better than a Cat aggressive Dog. :yesnod:


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Halifu said:


> One thing I have tried in the veg garden( with success ) where the cats do love to poop amongst my salad crops
> is to dig a hole blow up a balloon then place balloon in the hole cover with soil and sit bak & wait!
> They don't like it when they scratch the soil &...BANG stopped them using my veg garden


Brilliant idea. As Zaros said, there's nothing better than a dog to deter a cat. Mine are useless but if a cat comes on my property they will chase it with no hope of catching it. But they never come back, cats won't go back to somewhere dangerous.


----------



## Doodler (May 20, 2012)

Get your own cat! And train it to use a litter tray-cats are territorial.

eddie


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Doodler said:


> Get your own cat! And train it to use a litter tray-cats are territorial.
> 
> eddie


Err that didn't work, I've had cats for years and others peoples cats poop in my yard, it's not my cat's either he's weird and will only do it in drains.

That was until the cats met Maya who dosen't always chase them but if you get her excited enough she runs out, they run and she runs after 'em.


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Firstly, I have never had a cat deterred by citrus nor pepper nor tin foil so they are not very effective deterrents. Plus, for some reason cat poo is irresistable to lots of dogs 

How about something like this?

Weather-Proof Cat Scare: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

There are effective sonic scarers but you run the risk of scaring your dog too. You would have to turn it off and on which would be tedious.

Defenders Mega-Sonic Cat Repeller: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors

Hope you get it sorted quickly!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Probably going to be shot myself for this but a good water pistol filled with only water does wonders. You don't need to "hit" the cat just let a few drops of water land on it.


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

I agree with Zaros.

I believe Jack Russel Terriers come highly reccommended.


----------



## Jennac (Mar 12, 2012)

I had a problem with cats pooing on my lovely new stone driveway - I spread the pepper stuff around but that soon washed off in the rain so I bought a sonic cat scarer from Amazon. Its brilliant!! Its been there for about 3-4 months and we have gone from 1-2 poos a day to 1 every 2-3 weeks, probably even longer! When you use the settings its does go by weight and says that small dogs might hear it - my miniature dachshund (who is much lighter than my beefy cats! Who I will say were not the cat-poo culprits!!) she goes right up and sniffs it and is not affected it by it at all! But it clearly works on the neighbours cats! 

Good luck!


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

A dog flap. Cats soon learn that some gardens are not safe.


----------

